# Circular Saw T-Guide clamping modification



## Niki (14 Nov 2009)

Good day

Some small modification that I made to my CS T-guide....

I think that, the closer the clamp is to the saw - the better...

Related posts:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

Regards
niki


----------



## seaco (17 Nov 2009)

Very clever Niki I like the simple clamping system, well thought out!... :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (17 Nov 2009)

Yes another useful one Niki.

See you had to change the clamp, I know, I know, I know. :wink:


----------



## Niki (17 Nov 2009)

Thank you Lee and DW

DW, well, I had to show my clamps collection :wink: 

Regards
niki


----------

